# colonics...anyone have sucess?



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

Im thinking about getting a colonic because I feel I do not fully empty my boweel..I have come to realize that when I smell,there is extra feces in my rectum hiding..I got this idea after simeone sid it

When I started to smell the other day I came home and gave myself an enema and sure eneought there was poo in my bowel..have to get rid of the hiding poo

Im going to try to colonic anyway,but I want to hear the results yall have had


----------

